# Puchero With Eggplant Sauce (Filipino Dish)



## susanbrooks (Aug 15, 2007)

*Puchero Ingredients:*

 1/2 kg. pork liempo, cut into serving pieces
1/2 chicken, cut into serving pieces
1/2 kg. bee, cut into serving pieces
2 pieces chorizo de bilbao
6 cups water
1 tsp. salt
1 bunch green onions
1 small cabbage
1/8 kg. green beans
4 pieces potatoes
4 pieces. saba bananas
1 cup chick peas, boiled until tender
2 tbsp. cooking oil
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 onion, sliced
4 cups broth ( from above meats)
2 tsp mono sodium glutamate salt to taste


*Procedure:*

 Boil pork, chicken, beef, chorizo de bilbao, in water, salt and green onions. When tender, remove and cook cabbage and green beans separately in the broth. Remove and set aside. Boil potatoes and bananas in water until tender. Remove. Cut bananas crosswise diagonally, quarter potatoes. Skin chick peas. Set aside. Fry garlic and onion in hot oil. Add broth. Bring to a boil then put in meats, bananas, potatoes, chick peas and vegetables. Season with salt and mono sodium glutamate. Serve with eggplant sauce.


*Eggplant Sauce Ingredients:*

 6 eggplants
3 cloves garlic
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup vinegar


*Procedure:*
 Broil eggplants until tender. Peel and mash. Set aside. Chop garlic finely and add to mashed eggplant. Add vinegar, salt and pepper to taste. Serve with Puchero.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Oct 4, 2007)

Where do you find a 1/2 kilogram bee? Most bees around here get like 0.5 grams.


----------



## Caine (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to know why you named this dish after a California Highway Patrol officer.


----------



## susanbrooks (Oct 5, 2007)

*Puchero With Eggplant Sauce (Filipino Dish)* 
*Puchero Ingredients:*

 1/2 kg. pork liempo, cut into serving pieces
1/2 chicken, cut into serving pieces
1/2 kg. *beef*, cut into serving pieces
2 pieces chorizo de bilbao
6 cups water
1 tsp. salt
1 bunch green onions
1 small cabbage
1/8 kg. green beans
4 pieces potatoes
4 pieces. saba bananas
1 cup chick peas, boiled until tender
2 tbsp. cooking oil
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 onion, sliced
4 cups broth ( from above meats)
2 tsp mono sodium glutamate salt to taste


*Procedure:*

 Boil pork, chicken, beef, chorizo de bilbao, in water, salt and green onions. When tender, remove and cook cabbage and green beans separately in the broth. Remove and set aside. Boil potatoes and bananas in water until tender. Remove. Cut bananas crosswise diagonally, quarter potatoes. Skin chick peas. Set aside. Fry garlic and onion in hot oil. Add broth. Bring to a boil then put in meats, bananas, potatoes, chick peas and vegetables. Season with salt and mono sodium glutamate. Serve with eggplant sauce.


*Eggplant Sauce Ingredients:*

 6 eggplants
3 cloves garlic
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup vinegar


*Procedure:*
 Broil eggplants until tender. Peel and mash. Set aside. Chop garlic finely and add to mashed eggplant. Add vinegar, salt and pepper to taste. Serve with Puchero.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Oct 5, 2007)

well that's a relief.


----------

